# Robert Burneika video MMA Attack 2



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> For those Polish MMA fans whose jones to see muscle-bound power-lifting body-builder types floundering around inside a mixed martial arts cage wasn't satisfied by World's Strongest Man Mariusz Pudzianowski, we have a new hero to pin our hopes on: Lithuanian power-lifter Robert Burneika who made his MMA debut in the main event of MMA Attack 2, April 27th in Spodek, Poland against Marcin "El Testosteron" Najman (0-3)
> 
> Fans may recall that Pudzianowksi made his pro MMA debut against Najman before moving on to stellar competition such as Eric "Butterbean" Esch, Tim Sylvia and James Thompson. The sky is truly the limit for Burneika as he's got a very comparable skill-set to Pudz: lots of beefy lumbering, awkward kicks and punches and some really impressive moves in the flex off.
> 
> Burneika was given a stern test by "El Testosteron" in his debut. Naiman ran in backwards circles around the cage and forced Burneika to chase after him for well over a round before they finally engaged to everyone's satisfaction.


----------

